# apple wood bowl



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

my wife and I went to gatlinburg camping for the weekend for her birthday.we had a great time and wished it was longer
we went to the Apple barn winery to eat breakfast and she saw this wood and convinced me to ask for some so i did
i am trying to get something to turn from every trip we make
this is my first apple turning.its green and fun to turn
hope you like it
i also got a nice piece of FBE from a nice gentelman on here (thanks man) i cant wait to to turn


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

This is the FBE i recieved:yes::yes: cannot wait to turn it


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice Robert...what size is it? Will you re-turn after its dry or just sand and finish?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

pvechart said:


> Very nice Robert...what size is it? Will you re-turn after its dry or just sand and finish?


 thanks i hope to just sand and finish it
its about 6" diameter


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Robert, in my experience, green apple wood will warp and crack like mad, so make sure you're drying it slowly in a bag with some shavings. Looks great by the way.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Robert, in my experience, green apple wood will warp and crack like mad, so make sure you're drying it slowly in a bag with some shavings. Looks great by the way.


 already put it in its wet shavings in a paper bag


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

nice bowl it has some nice figure in it :thumbsup: 
apple is nice to turn 
like to see it-again when it dries


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats really nice. It looks like a cherry bowl i made a few weeks ago. What is FBE?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful Apple Bowl, FBE is Flaming Box Elder is nice to turn to :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Very Nice! :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks great bro keep us updated when you finish it! I'd love to see more pictures!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thank guys 
my internet has been off all weekend so i wasnt able to say so 
ill post pics after its finished


----------

